# Sawing a little wood



## drycreek (Dec 10, 2012)

Sawing a little ERC, black walnut. elm, honey locust, ash and pecan. Neighbor comes and does this for me saws the ERC on halves and the rest I pay $30 an hour.http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/piccc.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2012)

What kind of mill does he have?


----------



## drycreek (Dec 10, 2012)

Woodmizer, older model has had it for about 23 or 24 years but it still cuts good.


----------

